
T2 Security Chip Preventing Linux Installs on New Macs Even with Secure Boot Off - ashitlerferad
https://www.crystalidea.com/blog/fan-control-on-apple-computers-with-t2-chip-on-windows-boot-camp
======
ashitlerferad
Also see:
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/463422/2018-macbook...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/463422/2018-macbook-
pro-tb-1tb-ssd)

------
jki275
From the article it sounds like you need a driver to talk to the T2 chip to
access the internal drive and they provided the driver for Windows but haven't
provided one for anything else.

